# New Floor Plan



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Just wanted every to know that Outback has a NEW Fifth Wheel Floor Plan. It's a Quad Rear Bunks with large slide. It's like a 29FBHS with the Four Bunks running front to rear instead of sideways. It has the large outside storage under the bunks like in the 31RQS Travel Tailer. It will be available in late June. Dry Weight is around 8500# with Hitch Weight around 1750#. Just thought you all might want to know

Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales
Carthage,MO.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah Baby!

I have been wondering how long it would take Keystone to produce a fifth wheel designed for a family! And an Outback at that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow,

Sounds like one heck of a unit!

C-Mac


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

That figures. That is exactly what we wanted and the Salesman for Outback said it would be a while before they built it. So we have a new 28RSDS and Burb that will have to do.

Can't wait to see one.

KB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> That figures. That is exactly what we wanted and the Salesman for Outback said it would be a while before they built it. So we have a new 28RSDS and Burb that will have to do.
> 
> Can't wait to see one.
> 
> ...


Guess it is going to be 4 RV's in as many years.

That really p*$$#% me off. We searched high and low. Don't get me wrong. I like my 28RSDS, but DW and I were discussing in Myrtle Beach how we regretted not buying the Cougar 281EFS because of the bunks.

Guess that is what I get for trying to be cheap.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> That really p*$$#% me off. We searched high and low. Don't get me wrong. I like my 28RS


The bottom line.....do you like your Outback or not? There is always something newer, bigger, brighter, classier, better looking, etc. around the corner if you go around enough corners.

My advice, enjoy what you do have and don't look back!









Just my two cents.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > That really p*$$#% me off. We searched high and low. Don't get me wrong. I like my 28RS
> 
> 
> The bottom line.....do you like your Outback or not? There is always something newer, bigger, brighter, classier, better looking, etc. around the corner if you go around enough corners.
> ...


Great advice, but its always fun to peak at some new stuff.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Just when I thought the Deisel / 5er fever had subsided......I get this news. I may have to get serious about finding a home for the 28BHS and the trusty steed.

Sidewinder


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow, another fiver for the Outback line








With quad bunks running length wise I wonder how much main floor space is used up?
Interesting to see how it looks.


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

The floor space is not any different than the 29FBHS Fifth Wheel. The Bunks Start at the end of the kitchen and the rear slide out wall. The bath and Bedroom are the same.
Ken
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Great advice, but its always fun to peak at some new stuff.


Oh, don't get me wrong. I enjoy looking anyway, too. I just thought he was upset


> (That really p*$$#% me off...


 and my thoughts were to be satisfied with the choice he made. Nothing wrong with looking, however, even when you're satisfied.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

New designs are to get you to buy a new one again and keep the economy going.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Nothing wrong with looking, however, even when you're satisfied.
> Mark [snapback]104378[/snapback]​


Isn't that what you guys all tell your DW?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Isn't that what you guys all tell your DW?


I refuse to answer on the grounds it might incriminate me.

Mark


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Let's see, I've had my 26RS for 26 days now. Is it too soon to trade up?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Cool. Can I tow it with my Yukon?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Cool. Can I tow it with my Yukon?


You can with one of these >>>>> http://www.hitch-buddy.com/

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Cool. Can I tow it with my Yukon?
> 
> 
> You can with one of these >>>>> http://www.hitch-buddy.com/
> ...


Oh - great.







2 pivot points.







I just mastered the art of backing up with 1.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!! can't wait to see one
But I'll stick with my 26RS enough fun for me









Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with looking, however, even when you're satisfied.
> ...


I doesn't matter where you get your appetite...just as long as you satisfy your hunger at home!









Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > > Cool. Can I tow it with my Yukon?
> ...


They state "Simple back-up capability with maintained parallel axle". The video on their site makes it looks like its in a lock position when backing up.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I took my 30RLS into the dealer for some work yesterday (the slideout switch broke) and my sales guy saw me (he also saw my new Dodge diesel pickup) and mentioned the new floorplan in the fiver. He knows that we will be looking at a new bunkhouse in a few years.

So far, I had been thinking along the lines of the 31RQS. I asked him to compare the new plan to the 31RQS and he said that it is basically the same trailer floorplan, but in a fiver.

It just gives me one more thing to think about. Is it unreasonable to get a new trailer when the old one's Keystone factory warranty expires? (ours is expired)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > > Cool. Can I tow it with my Yukon?
> ...


Can only imagine how that moves when a crosswind hits it
















John


----------

